# A newbie to the world of TT'ing



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello all, just wanted to say hi. Just brought my TT last week (Coupe 1.8T 225 S-Line in black) and have fallen in love all over again. Had sports cars for a number of years, but had a son, so had to do the family thing and buy a nice estate........great. Longed to get back into something quick and sporty and always liked the TT's. Good job the wife did too, so lucky, after 4 years of waiting, the TT was collected last Saturday. We're already fighting over the keys!!!!!! Few things that l wanted to check out though with users of the forum, the lights that are located by the sun visors - should they come on when you slide back the mirror cover - wife is asking (typical). Also on the indicator stocks, if you just press up or down, shouldn't the indicators flash for about 3 seconds (it did in my Audi estate) so just wondering if this should be the case also.
Apart from that, the car is absolutely fantastic. With only 45k on the clock, she ain't bad for a 7 year old. Looking forward to lots of happy motoring..........

Is the Owners club worth joining as well, would be interested in feedback.

Thanks

Deano


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Yes to vanity mirror lights and no to the indicator. TTOC definitely worth joining even if it's just for the magazine

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and post up some pics of the car.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Joint the TTOC well worth it and when you come to sell your car your buyer will rather buy from a TTOC member wouldnt you?
Rich/ PS welcom..


Dino said:


> Hello all, just wanted to say hi. Just brought my TT last week (Coupe 1.8T 225 S-Line in black) and have fallen in love all over again. Had sports cars for a number of years, but had a son, so had to do the family thing and buy a nice estate........great. Longed to get back into something quick and sporty and always liked the TT's. Good job the wife did too, so lucky, after 4 years of waiting, the TT was collected last Saturday. We're already fighting over the keys!!!!!! Few things that l wanted to check out though with users of the forum, the lights that are located by the sun visors - should they come on when you slide back the mirror cover - wife is asking (typical). Also on the indicator stocks, if you just press up or down, shouldn't the indicators flash for about 3 seconds (it did in my Audi estate) so just wondering if this should be the case also.
> Apart from that, the car is absolutely fantastic. With only 45k on the clock, she ain't bad for a 7 year old. Looking forward to lots of happy motoring..........
> 
> Is the Owners club worth joining as well, would be interested in feedback.
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the TTOC is defo worth joining take a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks all for your responses. Will take advice and will joint the owners club right after this.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome... enjoy driving her..mad...ie the wife fighting for the keys...


----------



## Dino (Oct 31, 2009)

I know. Have now managed to westle keys of said wife and enjoying the car once again. She can stick to the Touran, mine is the TT........a thing of beauty (the car.......oh and the wife). Had to say that, she's standing right behind me!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dino said:


> I know. Have now managed to westle keys of said wife and enjoying the car once again. She can stick to the Touran, mine is the TT........a thing of beauty (the car.......oh and the wife). Had to say that, she's standing right behind me!!!!!! :lol:


Lmao, why do a lot of women love this car... so guys who dont have one are jealous and call it Gay... gimme a break...in this day of age if they made 356 Porkers they would say the say as TTs are mirrored or fashioned by a designer inspired by the 1930s Porkers bath tub design...

So whats more beautiful... a dangerous liaison mate esp if the wife is near you.


----------

